# Soiled plants in the closet



## joey (May 31, 2005)

Hey every one, Im new to this forum. I started my plants about 4 weeks ago. For sprouting I used paper cups with plastic wrap over the tops. After one week of waiting, tops started to appear and were transfer to 14/10 lights. Lights being used are two flor. lights, one cool white and one warm white.


These are about 18 days into vegatation.


----------



## Hick (May 31, 2005)

those li'l things are reeeeally stretching. Get those flourescents right down on top of them..and a fan to circulate some air and strengthen them up.


----------



## naimitsukai (May 31, 2005)

shouldnt they have alot more leaves by now?


----------



## bizzy323 (May 31, 2005)

what kinda seeds you got?


----------



## Diseased Strain (May 31, 2005)

You need more light. Do what the others have said. Get a fan on them. Get the lights closer. Look into geting a bigger light if you can.

Example: These were mine at 4 weeks from seed. And I had just toped them so they are missing 8" off the top even.


----------



## joey (Jun 1, 2005)

Wow... Those are huge.  I have the two 48" lights, 3" from the plants.  Could it be the watts of the bulb.  When I got them the sales person said they would be enough for a plant, but both are only 15W.  About the strain, Im not sure either, it was just a very good smoke I happened to come across with.  AS they have been forming I have noticed it is two diffrent strains.  One has very narrow leafs, and the other is very fat.  Next pictures I will be sure to show this.  Another thing Im trying out is playing music for the plants, and what type they like.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Weeddog (Jun 1, 2005)

get you a 4 foot shop light with two 40watt bulbs.  you should get as much light as you can afford.  also you want to keep your lights no more than 2" above the tops.


----------



## joey (Jun 1, 2005)

What about a light cycle?  What does everyone recommend?  I have seen suggestions from 14/10 to 24/0 for the vegatative stage.


----------



## mikey (Jun 1, 2005)

go 24/0 they look like they could use it anyway they are still young


----------



## mikey (Jun 1, 2005)

and yea keep a fan on them it will take awhile but you will notice they get thicker


----------



## MarPassion (Jun 1, 2005)

Hey, Joey

They look good, but a better light would make them grow thicker and faster but hey, we don't all have the money for a good light, right?

Good luck with your grow.


----------



## joey (Jun 1, 2005)

I don't know if anyone else could explain this, but after planting some seeds from the same bud, but it seems like they are diffrent strains.  Both plants are growing at the same rate, but diffrent width and hieght leafs.

P.S. Thank you to everyone who has been contributing.  Everything has been a huge help.


----------



## Weeddog (Jun 1, 2005)

if your growing from bag seed, then you probably got a few different kinds mixed together.  bag seed is a crap shoot, you never know just what your gonna get.  may be good or may not.

hope all your weed is good.  take clones and keep them labeled as to which plant it came from.  then after you harvest and decide which is best, just throw away all the other clones but that one.  you would then have a mom of your best stuff and any clones from her will produce the same results as she did.


----------



## Hick (Jun 3, 2005)

> I don't know if anyone else could explain this, but after planting some seeds from the same bud, but it seems like they are diffrent strains. Both plants are growing at the same rate, but diffrent width and hieght leafs.



they are called "phenotypes" (google that one). Sorta' like brother and sister having different colored hair or eyes, tall or short, fat and skinny.


----------



## joey (Jun 5, 2005)

CAn anyone tell if these are sex parts, or just branches.  Im a new-be, so I can't really tell.


----------



## joey (Jun 5, 2005)

Here are a few more.


----------



## GreenBandit (Jun 5, 2005)

u cant tell the sex of ur plant until flowering stage


----------



## brainwreck (Jun 6, 2005)

how much light do they get a day? those little hairs don't look like female hairs, but those will probably just make a new leaf or branch.


----------



## thewebjunkie (Jun 6, 2005)

lookin good so far joey


----------



## joey (Jun 6, 2005)

Currently Im at 16/8


----------



## Hick (Jun 7, 2005)

16/8 light cycle is OK, if you're planning on going outdoors with them. But if it going to continue indoors, 18/6 or 24/0 will reduce the stretch and keep nodes closer. More light and ventilation...You can't smoke stems.

No "sex parts" yet.


----------



## joe blow (Jun 7, 2005)

Music, haha. Talking to them is much healthier.


----------



## joey (Jun 9, 2005)

There have been numerous experiments with music and plant growth. A popular TV show 'Myth Busters' even explored the topic. I have enclosed a link to a page with the specific information. Forums on the internet can also be found with other people discussing this topic.

 I did notice faster germination when I played music for the plants. Im guess it was the vibration from the music. I used headphones, and wrapped them around the planter. I dont want too much noise. But for the vegetative stage, I am still unsure. I have not been able to do enough study with control plants.

http://www.mythbustersfanclub.com/html/exploding_house.html
Myth #3


----------



## joey (Jun 11, 2005)

Do these girls look okay.  The viens of the leaves are draker then outside of leaves.


----------



## Exodus_Nightbringer (Jun 24, 2005)

with the light id go 24-0 or at least 18-6


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jun 24, 2005)

Different strains from the same bud:
It's entirely possible that the same bud bore seed from 2 (or more) different males.
1 grain of pollen + 1 bud hair = 1 seed.  Theoretically, a single bud could bear seeds for a hundred fathers of different strains (tho unlikely outside a lab).

Joey, it may be the light's color spectrum but those leaves look like your plants need more N.  They should be emerald green.


----------



## joey (Jun 25, 2005)

There still going, not at the pace I thought they would.  But it has turned out to be a good hobby.


----------



## GreenBandit (Jun 26, 2005)

looking good joey, however they do look slightly over-watered...how much are u giving them?  notice how the leaves are drooping down instead of fanning out...i do believe thats a sign of over-watering...other that that looking nice and healthy...how old are they?


----------



## joey (Jun 27, 2005)

I try to water every three days with enough water that some runs out the bottom.  Are the day to close together?


----------



## GreenBandit (Jun 27, 2005)

you should allow the medium to dry out before watering again...can't really put an exact timeframe on it...i've been told its best to underwater than overwater, allowing your soil to dry out will cause ur roots to stretch further as they search for water and this will promote growth of the plant...i was watering once evey 4-5 days but it depends on the size of ur pots...i think its also important to evenly water the entire medium


----------



## Diseased Strain (Jun 28, 2005)

I agree with GB. They do look a bit droopy. Could be cause you havent watered them yet though ?

Your doing a kick ass job joey. Keep it up man. What are they now. 6 weeks ? 7 weeks ? You should start seeing some preflowers soon, when you do, flower them. Looks like your going to have some good bud soon.

I'd maybe get another floro and put it along the wall at the base of the plant, or about in the middle, they look like they are stretchin a bit at the bottom nodes.


----------



## Diseased Strain (Jun 28, 2005)

Oh, and I water mine every 3 days too. But I have a little more perlite in my soil then you do it looks like. So maybe 4 days isnt out of the question, try it and see how they react. If they perk up a bit more after a few waterings at 4 days. try going 5. If not, then go back to 3.


----------



## joey (Jun 30, 2005)

What are the common signs of over-watering?  The method I had been using for watering was when the first inch and 1/2 of soit was dry, or it the planter felt light.  Currentlly it's day 3 on the water schedule, but will be held off for 2 more days to see what happens.


----------



## joey (Jul 4, 2005)

One plant turned out to be a hermi (tall & slender, 1 & 3), and the other (bushy, 2 & 4) is still not showing. Im still undecided if im going to keep the hermi all the way through. I have read other places that if you cut off the pollen sacs (only one showing), the bud will most not have seeds. What does everyone else think on the subject. Should I keep it, or should it go?

The other plant I think will be a female from how long it is taking to mature. If it is, it would be a perfect mother for clones.


----------



## Hick (Jul 5, 2005)

joey, a hermi shows _both_ sex's, not only male flowers. "Usually" a hermi will appear as a female, then along somewhere during the flowering process, begins producing male flowers. Those hermi flowers can be pretty difficult to spot, even for the experienced eye. I would never recommend keeping a hermi in a grow. Simply too difficult to find and remove _every_ male banana, _every_ day. One spec of pollen and one pistil=one *hermi* seed. Then those seeds procreate _more_ hermi's, which procreate _more_ hermis. You get the idea. Very detrimental to the genetic "well being" of drug grade mj.


----------



## Diseased Strain (Jul 5, 2005)

O agree. I would pull the hermi. But make sure it's a hermi first. 

The plants are lookin great thought joey. Looks like your gona have a good female there in the third pic.

Unless the third pic is the hermi, then that just sucks.


----------



## joey (Jul 12, 2005)

Im starting to have secong thoughts about weather (Pictures-2,3,4,5) is a hemi. There was only one sac, next to a base of hairs, but it has stoppped growing. Nothing seems to be hapenning with it now.And the other plant (Pictures-6,7,8,9) is still not maturing. getting bushy and bigger, but no flowers.


----------



## Diseased Strain (Jul 12, 2005)

Strange that other one hasnt started yet. The first plant looks great though. I'd let her finish and see what happens.


----------



## Exodus_Nightbringer (Jul 13, 2005)

joey, 


 how long you been flowering those?


----------



## joey (Jul 13, 2005)

Shit, 4 or 5 weeks.  I really can't remember.  One thing I learned from my current grow (first) is that weeks can't be used.  For a while I had a chart with calculations and stuff, but it didn't go with the plant.  Once both had pre-flowers, I thought, I changed it over to 12-12.  Unfortunately one is shy.


----------



## joey (Jul 19, 2005)

Im excited to tell everyone both plants are flowering, and I successfully grow 2 out of 3 total to be female.  I just have pictures next post with a new camera.  I can't wait to try out all the settings.  I should be able to get excellent pictures of crystals.


----------



## MarPassion (Jul 31, 2005)

Looking forward to your new pictures Joey.

I bet they look even better now.

I had also took out a lot of male plants, today the biggest plant I have growing outside turned out to be a male, a big bummer. But I still have some left, it looks like there are more male then female plants for me.

Well, we see how it goes.

Good luck with your grow.


----------



## Nugget123 (Oct 11, 2005)

Where are your grow spots in your house, and dont any of ur parents find out.. i found like a perfect spot but my parents are weird lol just catious


----------



## Hick (Oct 12, 2005)

Growing in your parents house, without their permission is a very poor idea. It is totally unfair abd selfish of you, to put your parents freedom and life at risk.
I won't condone it with helpfull information.
Sorry nugg'. Wait for spring and find yourself a nice OD spot and I'll be more than willing to assist you in any way.


----------

